# Savage model 10 GRS 6.5 creedmoor



## etexsaltycat (Apr 12, 2013)

Anybody own one of these? I have been looking at them and the reviews that are out there look good. Just looking for some input on accuracy and overall quality.
Any other suggestions in this price range for long range accuracy?


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

etexsaltycat said:


> Anybody own one of these? I have been looking at them and the reviews that are out there look good. Just looking for some input on accuracy and overall quality.
> Any other suggestions in this price range for long range accuracy?


No experience with one. But you generally hear good things about savage. Nice thing is, you could rebarrel it yourself down the road. I would also consider the savage lrp. In that price range you can find other good options. 
Ruger Precision Rifle
Remington 700 5r Gen2
Tikka T3x CTR or a little more for a TAC A1
Bergara HMR

I have a remmy 5r and a CTR. Both very accurate. Tikka trigger is awesome. The Remington factory trigger sucks. I put a Timney in.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I have a Savage 10/110 predator hunter max 1 in 6.5 Creedmoor and it's a tack driver and I really like it. Seldom shoot anything else since I got it.

https://www.savagearms.com/firearms/model/10PREDATORHUNTERMAX1

Buddy just bought one in .22-250...same thing..5 shots just one big jagged hole.

TH


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

I don't have that particular rifle but I do have a 10FCP-HS that I recently re-barreled to a 6.5CM and break in results look promising with 1/3" 3 shot groups (don't cry foul, 5 shot groups are what count, but I wasn't shooting for accuracy, I was shooting Prime 130's 3 at a time and cleaning) at 100 yards. With such similarity between Savage actions, I'd have a hard time paying for that rifle when I could build a better one for the same or less. The cabelas special Savage 12FV can be had in 6.5CM for sub $400 (after rebate) and I'd be willing to bet that it will easy shoot sub MOA if you dropped the factory 6.5CM barreled action into a reasonably priced yet quality aftermarket stock such as a Bell and Carlson. I built a Savage 11-VT (Dicks special) as a loaner rifle and dropped it into a boyds stock and topped with a cheap Vortex crossfire scope and it's shooting 3/4" 5 shot groups at 100 yards with off the shelf deer hunting ammo, and I have less than $700 in the whole package. Savage actions already have some of the fastest factory lock times (my opinion, don't get your panties in your booty) so there is no need to start replacing firing pins etc in order to achieve decent accuracy out of the factory action.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm a longtime Savage owner. I have always had excellent accuracy with their rifles. I just got a Savage Stealth Evolution in 6.5 Creedmoor. It's a step up from the original Stealth model. I'm running a Bushnell Tactical 4.5-30X50 scope on it. 

The accuracy on the Evolution is great. With 140 grain factory ammo I'm getting 5 shot groups averaging .6 off a bi-pod. 

It's a fairly heavy rifle but it's a range toy for me so I'm OK with the weight.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Savage makes a solid rifle, odds are it will do great for you. 

Myself and two buddies own Ruger Precision rifles in 6.5creed. They shoot lights out and we really enjoy them. Very nice rifles. 

Also check out the Bergara HMR. Should be able to pick one up for $800-$900 and although I have not shot one, I'd suspect that it too would be a great shooter. I handled one at my local basspro, and the action felt nice, and the ergonomics on the stock were nice.


----------



## bdriscoll (Jan 6, 2007)

Cabelas has a Savage Model 10T for $650 with a $100 rebate making it $550. 
It has the accustock instead of the GRS stock. Could always upgrade the stock at a later date. I believe the GRS stock is about $600.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/shoo...e-t-sr-centerfire-rifle/2464333.uts?slotId=14


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Vortex optics shooting a $400 rifle, with a $240 scope, and $50 rings at 1000yds. Hard to beat it.


----------



## fish'nchipper (Feb 8, 2006)

I just put a thread in the main hunting board of my son's first deer. Used a savage trophy hunter in 6.5 creedmor. Killed two bucks that trip. First one dropped in its tracks and the second only ran about 20 feet before keeling over. I'm super impressed. The optic that came with the gun was a nikon, and is fine, but I do plan to put a different one on it. That said, straight out the box, it was very accurate.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

This isn't your fathers Savage, for years they made inferior rifles but this isn't the case with most of their lines today. Here is one I put together in 25-06.
It's a Savage 116 flhss.
24"ss sport taper bbl in 1-10 twist.
Added a pachmayer recoil pad.
Had the stock painted by Manners Stocks in Kansas, 3 tone camp green,brown and black.
Set the trigger for 2lbs.
Shoots Hornady 117sst's and Nosler Partiton's very well. I've shot the 117's out to 500 yards @ 7.75"

Sorry for the other **** in the photo but it's the only one I have of that rifle


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

With rebates Savage has right now itâ€™s got me thinking about a Axis II. A good shooting rifle for less than $200. Thatâ€™s crazy.


----------



## etexsaltycat (Apr 12, 2013)

Well guys I went ahead and bought it. So far I've put 40 rds through it. I can't wait till I get the tax stamp for my suppressor. Hopefully only 3 more months. With any luck I'll be stretching out to 700 yards this weekend.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Congrat's!

TH


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice looking rifle!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrats. :cheers:


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

Good looking rifle, I don't think you'll be disappointed with it's performance.


----------



## skinnymeII (Jun 19, 2012)

Sexy looking rifle! If it's like every other savage I've shot in the last couple of years I'm sure it's a tack driver.


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice rig!! What optic do you have on it?


----------



## etexsaltycat (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks guys. I'll update you on performance once we get some good weather.
Scope is this one: http://www.vortexoptics.com/product/vortex-viper-hs-t-6-24x50-riflescope-with-vmr-1-moa-reticle


----------



## etexsaltycat (Apr 12, 2013)

Well guys, finally got a warm day today to get some shooting done. This is 10 total shots. Round # 41-50 through this barrel. First 2 shots were far right. Not sure why really. The next 4 were the lower right group. Then made an adjustment on the scope and sent 4 more rounds. (Upper middle group) 
Range: 100 yards
Ammo: Federal Fusion 140 gr($25 a box at walmart.)

So far liking the results.


----------

